# momma's day present



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

here's what i got for my momma's day!!


















i love rats and have been waiting to own another one for a long time. 
he has a beautiful color and pattern to him. 
we are deciding between Chester or Cheeto for his name. he loves him some cheeto's, he already knows the sound of the bag


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Very cute! 

I like Chester for a name.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

cuuuuuuuuuuuute!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I used to raise rats, they are so cute! I'm partial to dumbos, they always seem so big and docile.

Here's Thrall and his babies


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I used to raise rats, they are so cute! I'm partial to dumbos, they always seem so big and docile.
> 
> Here's Thrall and his babies


his babies?! looks like hes about to lick his chops hehehe


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

lol, by the looks on his face he is going "mmmm gummies"


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol, nah he likes to see whats happening.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

My hamster was knocked up when i got her, and i didn't know about it. A few weeks later i went to feed her and there were these tiny little pink things, and i was like "oh crap". Thankfully for me, the pet store would gladly take them. And ever since then they have the males and females separated..i was surprised given the horniness of hamsters and other rodents, they weren't separated to begin with.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Leon said:


> My hamster was knocked up when i got her, and i didn't know about it. A few weeks later i went to feed her and there were these tiny little pink things, and i was like "oh crap". Thankfully for me, the pet store would gladly take them. And ever since then they have the males and females separated..i was surprised given the horniness of hamsters and other rodents, they weren't separated to begin with.


I bred mine on purpose, I know people have mixed feelings, but I have snakes, and I like knowing they get the best quality food. I treat the adults like family, and never get attached to babies. I used to have rats as pets, strictly, and when I got snakes it was a good reason to have rats again.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I bred mine on purpose, I know people have mixed feelings, but I have snakes, and I like knowing they get the best quality food. I treat the adults like family, and never get attached to babies. I used to have rats as pets, strictly, and when I got snakes it was a good reason to have rats again.


Thats pretty smart, i would have done the same thing. I mean there are stores that sell live for the purpose of feeding them to your snakes. So what kind of snake do you have?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Leon said:


> Thats pretty smart, i would have done the same thing. I mean there are stores that sell live for the purpose of feeding them to your snakes. So what kind of snake do you have?


isnt it an albino burmese python??? those are sweeettt


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

*shiver* eewwww snaaaakes and raaaats....Totally not my cup of tea. LMAO I'm getting an AKC GSD tomorrow for Momma's Day!


----------



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

Congratulations on your new addition, and Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh he is so cute. Someday I'm going to have a rat again. I want mice again too. We use to raise them. 

So is Chester/Cheeto a norweigan hooded?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Leon said:


> Thats pretty smart, i would have done the same thing. I mean there are stores that sell live for the purpose of feeding them to your snakes. So what kind of snake do you have?


I have 2 Albino Red tail boas, Princess Peach, and Brock Samson. The Burmese are just too big for me lol.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

alphamum82 said:


> *shiver* eewwww snaaaakes and raaaats....Totally not my cup of tea. LMAO I'm getting an AKC GSD tomorrow for Momma's Day!


OMG!!! That's awesome! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I have 2 Albino Red tail boas, Princess Peach, and Brock Samson. The Burmese are just too big for me lol.


ok see when i saw the pic i thought it was just a baby burmese i was like daamnnn someones gonna have a big snake!! lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> ok see when i saw the pic i thought it was just a baby burmese i was like daamnnn someones gonna have a big snake!! lol


I'm very careful with them, Peach is a crazy eater, so I have to control her food consumption so that she doesn't get too big, the boas that are power fed and get too big too fast have shorter lives, I lowered her temp this winter, and fed her 1/3 rd as often. Brock is a picky eater so I don't have to worry about him. I'm hoping Peach will top at 7 ft, and Brock at 5.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> OMG!!! That's awesome! Can't wait to see pics


I'm totally going to post pics later on when I have more time. Now it's off for a Momma's Day soft serve with my kids =) Hope you all have a great Momma's Day!!!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

the name is Cheeto, seemed to stick with me and the kids, BR(my husband) still refers to it as "fink", a little too unoriginal for me. 
i am pretty sure i will never know a species for him/her, unless the vet has an idea (he/she goes in tuesday). his home coming is quite a story, and to make it short... he was nearly "loving down" the crew and customers at my husbands work. we think he was an escapee from either one of the three pet friendly hotels or the apt complex across the street.


----------

